# General > Reunions >  Wick Scouts From the Days Of Johnny Yuill 1930's - 1960's

## Bill Fernie

The hugely successful reunion held last year to commemorate the contribution made by the late Johnny Yuill to scouting n Wick is to have another run.  This time the scouts of that era are back in action on Friday 2 August 2002 at 12 noon to unveil a plaque opposite the Old Parish Church.

Also on  1 August 2002 Thursday evening in Mackays Hotel an informal get-to-gether to see the photgraphs that were on display last August

Last years reunion was so successful and so many people turned up that many had commented they did not have time to speak to everyone.  So here is another chance to meet the folk missed last year.  There is no charge for this gathering and no booking is necessary this time.  just turn up on Thursday evening on 1 August 2002.

The secion on the web site that has a small selection of the photgraphs is at 
http://www.caithness.org/reunions/wickscouts/index.htm

----------

